# Geryi pics



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Don't worry, I'm getting him a new tank and with that new tank a new black background. I just thought I'd throw some pics up. You can tell his left eye is alittle different, its his evil eye.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

More. Sorry server problem or something. This is my favorite all time piranha. Right now I'm looking for a new tank for him, but also looking for more Geryi to add.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow awesome Geryi! What size is he?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i love the head on shots of these guys, that mowhawk is the sh*t


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

When I got him on New Years he was 9.5 inches total length. I'm trying to get him either a 75 gallon or some 5 foot tank to try to grow him out alittle more.


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

very cool fish , i wonder wot the line down its head does in the wild , i mean like a tigers stripes it blends with the background , does it do the same with geryi ?


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice fish!

I need a geryi. I think I'll have to do some planning and saving


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

homebrewed said:


> Nice fish!
> 
> I need a geryi. I think I'll have to do some planning and saving
> [snapback]888974[/snapback]​


Honestly man, they are worth every penny. Very interesting piranha, I'm still trying to find more. Weird thing is, I just graduated college like 2 weeks before I got this guy. Used alot of my graduation money to get this guy, but worth it. I do have a video of him and a 4 inch feeder.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Excellent pics man, truly fascinating, post that vid if you can.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

congrats, thats a gorgeous fish


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Very cool. How is his temperment?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

He's pretty active swims the tank back and forth. When he is still he stays right in the middle of the tank. He swims to the corner of the tank to look out the window. He also watches me play ps2. The tank is right above my bed and when I turn off the lights, I swear he watches me.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

bro that is a sweet, p... geryi, its one of my favorite p's too. 
heres a tip, try and use the flash next time the shutter speed will be quicker and you should get better pics. but thnks for sharing!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

thanks for the advice. you can tell i'm not a photographer. It's my roommates camera, I'll give it another try later this week with flash. He said I could use his black background on my tank so that might help alot.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hey, i like that bluish color of the pics. It would be awesome without the blue tho. Nice geryi!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

man tahts amazing


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats a awesome fish.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice, i like your fish!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

those are helle expensive...nice pick up


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

nice fish


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks for all the compliments. Filo, the blueish tint is from the bulb on the tank. It looks real cool on his silver, but in the pics it does turn out too much. I will take some pics without the blue light.


----------

